# Pull it? or turn the key?



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

so, I ordered my HSS928aw, I'm 60, have had my rotator cuff totally detached and "duct" taped back together (little exaggeration, it's been surgically repaired)I'm in normal shape for my age, should I get an electric start, or stay with the pull?:icon-shrug:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

lol - you and I are in the same boat. I just broke my collar bone skiing. Honestly I don't think I could attempt runing the blower even if I got it started - but having e-start is always nice for backup. Or at least a can of ether on standby. One pull would make me squeal like a stuck pig right now....


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

IMHO this one falls squarely into the "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it" category!


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I vote electric start. Younger people on here sometimes don't understand what getting older means...... You will have that blower for a long time and you will be getting older as it does.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the idea that you'll usually get both. Most of my experience with small engines has been with summertime activities . . . . I can't imagine dealing with a starting issue when it's -40°F, so knowing that won't be an issue is comforting.

On the other hand, I've been known to run out of gas when I'm several hundred feet away from an AC receptacle, and use of the Recoil start is available to me.

Just to make sure both methods are always functioning, I use a combination; AC when it's cold and I'm starting a cold engine, and the Recoil anytime when it's been warmed up already (like when I might occasionally run out of fuel).

And if the power ever goes out (and it has been known to do so) the Recoil Starter assures me of being able to use the Blower while waiting for it to be re-activated.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My old Yamaha didn't have electric start, it always started fairly easy after a pull or 2 but as I got older and my right rotator cuff kept getting easily inflamed with any type of ripping type work I was wishing I had electric start. Don't regret buying the electric start YT624 and I have never used the pull start that's on it yet. Put the choke on, turn the key and it starts like your car and you're off.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

murf said:


> so, I ordered my HSS928aw, I'm 60, have had my rotator cuff totally detached and "duct" taped back together (little exaggeration, it's been surgically repaired)I'm in normal shape for my age, should I get an electric start, or stay with the pull?:icon-shrug:


So you ordered the thing, and ask question later. :smiley-confused013:


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

murf said:


> so, I ordered my HSS928aw, I'm 60, have had my rotator cuff totally detached and "duct" taped back together (little exaggeration, it's been surgically repaired)I'm in normal shape for my age, should I get an electric start, or stay with the pull?:icon-shrug:


I don't have a Honda but I find it easier to pull start then screwing around plugging a cord into a outlet and then plugging it into the machine and then unplugging both ends when it starts. I did it once just to see if it worked.☺ yesterday day it was in the lower teens and I had to pull it twice

If you have an injury....Use the other arm. I am 67 and figure, use it or loose it! 😀

Padraig


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the 12V starter on my Snapper. Hit the button and you're off.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Padraig said:


> I don't have a Honda but I find it easier to pull start then screwing around plugging a cord into a outlet and then plugging it into the machine and then unplugging both ends when it starts


He is talking about 12V turn-key electric start with on-board battery, not 110/120V (where you would need an extension cord and a 110/120V outlet).
I would definitely get the 12V key on electric start feature as is not too much more $$$ for it.
:blowerhug:


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

ELaw said:


> IMHO this one falls squarely into the "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it" category!


+ 1

I'm 63 and exercise (almost) daily to keep up. If I miss a day or two I have significant loss of muscle elasticity. My risk of strain is higher than when I was younger. 

That said, the Honda engine pulls easily and always starts first or second pull (I use TruFuel to avoid gas problems). The only time I ever plugged it in was to test whether the electric starter works (I have an HS). It's that easy (but I haven't had an injury). 

However, if I had battery powered start I know I'd use it if I didn't need to get out the cord. That would be like having a remote for your TV. Who gets up to change the channel anymore?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a quick reminder....for all you 12v on board.
Batteries like to be in a full SOC
So keep a maintainer on them, and or swap it with a a ~agm~, or during the offseason, every month, just charge it and let it go through a full absorption once a month. Either of the 3 combos will work....yeah, i


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's 2016, we have the technology, why not?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I would rather be looking AT it than looking FOR it.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

SnowG said:


> + 1
> 
> That would be like having a remote for your TV. Who gets up to change the channel anymore?


I didn't know you could change channels without a remote, where's the knob for that? I do not however, miss the Fine Tuning knob that usually backed up the channel knob.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Boy, you can sure tell some of us are getting a bit grey around the temples when we remember turning the channel selector and fine tuning dial!

Tell you what, I like the Honda mowers from the 80s and have a few of them in my garage. I sourced all the parts to make my HR214 and HR215 mowers electric start. Honda had an electric start version of the HR622, and even though it starts easy with a tug of the rope, if I could find the parts for mine, I'd do the same with it as I did my mowers. 

Go for the electric start and save that shoulder.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd never keep a machine with no electric start. For a better price, and for the resale reason it's a small investment. If it sop down the driveway your pull start is there. It's guaranteed to start at below -20, and plus in the wind at anytime. I recommend a $35 magnetic block heater below -20. Just knowing when you walk out, things will go right is comfortable feeling.


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> I like the idea that you'll usually get both. Most of my experience with small engines has been with summertime activities . . . . I can't imagine dealing with a starting issue when it's -40°F, so knowing that won't be an issue is comforting.
> 
> On the other hand, I've been known to run out of gas when I'm several hundred feet away from an AC receptacle, and use of the Recoil start is available to me.
> 
> ...


battery powered,not a plug n play


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

nZone said:


> So you ordered the thing, and ask question later. :smiley-confused013:


plenti of time to make a change, i wont see it till after october im sure


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

thanks all, i have changed my mind and im movin to Hawaii..


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

still remember my first tv remote control with 5 buttons on it. can't remember if it was a zenith or rca, pretty sure it was before they came out with color TV's.
I do remember every time I picked up car keys the channel would change.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Get the electric start - it you ever have to sell the machine, it can greatly help with the resale value of the machine.

More importantly though, down the road, should you ever break the cord on the recoil starter - either after taking a break in mid storm clean-up or at the very beginning of the start-up process - you are saved. This actually happened to me a few years back on my 932101 Ariens and I was luckily saved. Both the electric start and accompanying headlight were part of a promotional package deal that year for that particular Ariens model.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Ditto on the electric start.

Ditto too on the TV knobs and fine tuning. Anyone remember the motorized roof antennas with the box (with yet another dial) that would sit on top of the TV?

The first remote in our family was on my grandparents' Zenith, which was also the first color TV I recall. Of course, other than volume adjustments, the early (5-button) remotes were pointless, because you still had to get up and adjust the rabbit ears (or motorized roof antenna)...

Mike


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Electric start, yes. 12V or 120V, well there's no battery maintenance with 120V, but you do need an outlet.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Ditto on the electric start.
> 
> Ditto too on the TV knobs and fine tuning. Anyone remember the motorized roof antennas with the box (with yet another dial) that would sit on top of the TV?
> 
> ...


lol lol.....yep, had the rotating roof deal, just to get a really snowy french channel for hockey games that werent on the two channels we had. 
as far as the on-board estart goes......for me that would make the pull start nothing more than a back up system !


----------



## Chrysler 340 (Oct 10, 2015)

Get the electric start, if you decide to sell the machine, it'll help with the resale of the snowblower plus you'll have peace of mind if the recoil ever breaks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an hss928atd (electric start.) I'm 29 and have been sparing no expense on my power equipment. I have every intention to keep my machines for decades. So... 20 years from now electric start should be even better then it already is right now.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

brickcity said:


> still remember my first tv remote control with 5 buttons on it. can't remember if it was a zenith or rca, pretty sure it was before they came out with color TV's.
> I do remember every time I picked up car keys the channel would change.



that was one of the rca remotes that created different sound tones to perform functions. yeah, im an electronics nerd as well as an ope addict


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Definitely get the starter.

You're basically removing a variable from the snow blowing equation. (It's gonna start)


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> He is talking about 12V turn-key electric start with on-board battery, not 110/120V (where you would need an extension cord and a 110/120V outlet).
> I would definitely get the 12V key on electric start feature as is not too much more $$$ for it.
> :blowerhug:


OK, now I understand. I must admit, if all I had to do is push a button.....I likely would. 😊

Padraig


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

db9938 said:


> Electric start, yes. 12V or 120V, well there's no battery maintenance with 120V, but you do need an outlet.


no outlet, battery equipped for starting purps only


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I vote for the electric start. 

James


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

12V is cool but it's another point of failure/maintenance as well.

I have not looked at the options but in a ideal setup : rope/12v and 120 would just be a lovely combo. Extension 120V starters seems to never die


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I park my SnowBlower in the Barn, right next to a 120 Volt AC outlet, so all I need is a 6' Cord, which is always plugged in and available anyway. Plugging it into the Blower once per snowfall hasn't been much of a burden.

The same outlet can be used for other devices; it's not dedicated.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> 12V is cool but it's another point of failure/maintenance as well.


Won't fail any more than a pull cord...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Rope is maintainence less 

As long as the owner understands that any battery likes be to in a full SOC, and knows how to treat that/mitigate that...

****, even my daily drivers with the bu11sh1t epa energy chasing #'s game and how it determines how the alt charges, only really charges up to 80%. I do full charges/absorption even on daily drivers battery systems....but this I suppose can be ones OCD when it comes to the these things.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Having options isn't a bad thing, but I've never been very satisfied with the 12v starting systems they put on small engines and I bet the starting system will be the first component failure you will have to deal with. I always try to avoid electric start when buying stuff.
I still have a roof top tv antenna. I gave up on the cable/satellite bill years ago. Obama really screwed me out of the number of channels I could receive when he switch everything over to digital, not to mention I had to buy a new expensive flat tv... Now that I can watch pretty much anything besides local news online the tv doesn't get used very much.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think you are wrong on both counts ....

My 2002 Ariens 12v system has worked perfectly other than a new battery every 5 years which is normal maintenance

and .......

Under the Digital Transition and Public Safety Act of 2005, full-power broadcasting of analog television in the United States would have ceased after Tuesday February 17, 2009. To help U.S. consumers through the conversion, the Act also established a federally sponsored DTV Converter Box Coupon Program.

Looks like W screwed you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well murf when I got my first snowblower there wasn't much choice, it had to have electric start, I have a pinched nerve and herniated disc in my neck and had problems pull starting the powerlite I purchased at that time. ten months later I got the 2450E cause I knew I would have days when yanking on the pull cord wouldn't be an option with a cold motor. I've had a few snowblowers with just pull start, the 826 I added the electric start and others have been replaced with blowers with electric start. as it stands right now ( and I'm doing much better ) I cannot pull start either of my 8hp snowblowers if the motor is cold


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I had three discs in my neck fused and I just aim my legs and hope they go where I aimed. I am not able to pull start anything. I am in my mid 60s and am trying to figure out why they call these the golden years.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

murf said:


> thanks all, i have changed my mind and im movin to Hawaii..


Better steer clear of Mauna Kea!


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

wdb said:


> Better steer clear of Mauna Kea!


LOL! If you've ever been there you know that lady would have a very long and very fast ride if she steps on that board. And it won't be a pretty sight when she stops.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

AriensPro1128 said:


> I think you are wrong on both counts ....
> 
> My 2002 Ariens 12v system has worked perfectly other than a new battery every 5 years which is normal maintenance
> 
> ...


The newest piece of equipment I own is from the 90's. The starters always spin the engines slower than a pull cord can. The starter is also always the first major mechanical component to need replaced and will likely cost as much as a 6.5hp predator. 
My coupon converter box only lasted about 6 months. AND this little piece of info from the wikipedia link makes me a whole lot more angry about the digital tv thing if it's true


> The act was a part of the Deficit Reduction Act of 2005 (S.1932), Title III. It also provided for an auction of the recovered frequencies, and for a sum of $7.3 billion to be transferred to the U.S. Treasury from the money received.


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

I,ve been doing the driveway of a recently-widowed friend and drive over there and use their Craftsman blower. It's a beast of a machine (wheeled, 33") and makes me appreciate my Honda even more. I can usually start it by hand in the garage (not on one pull like my Honda!) , but the last time when I was using it I had to shut it down at the end of the driveway to shovel a spot or two and the thing would not start up again. I'm in good shape, but was getting tired of trying to start it. I then remembered that it had an electric (110v) start and found just enough extension cords that I could piece together to make the stretch. That told me that I will never have a blower without some type of electric start. It also told me to take my own long cord to her house the next time I blow her driveway. Get the electric start. You won't regret it.


----------



## NJsnow (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all, I think I am going against the popular vote here as I have a pull start only HS724TA. I bought this a few months ago as a left over from last year's model, and I am the type of guy with the simpler is better philosophy. Since I have been kick starting, pull starting, and even jump starting every type of engine my whole life I didn't think it was a big deal. This machine is easy to pull start and starts on just a few pulls. That said, the idea that electric start has no battery and may be worth a little more if ever resold isn't a bad idea. It's a matter of preference. The bottom line is these are excellent machines with whatever starting preference you choose.


----------

